# Best item I ever invested in!



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

Refillable 0ppm Water Filter (7 litre) RG-Filter-7L












Ok so not exactly 0ppm, but damn close!

Anyway washed the car today in the blazing heat, as I washed a panel, sprayed it off via the filter and that was it, no towel drying, no sprays, just washed off with water and left to dry.

Now I know if I did that out of the tap the car would look worse than if it hadn't been washed. 

But today...

Zilch, nada, nothing! 











The investment is worth it simply on the de-stress of now having to panic about drying panels.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

So, you're pregnant?:chuckle:


----------



## mouthwash (Oct 7, 2016)

I need one of them, the water is pretty savage for leaving stains in this area.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

I use this if Im feeling lazy, works very well. It has a replaceable filter.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Just seen this thread.

Can you explain how you exactly you set it up and use it as I've never heard of anything like it I don't think?!

I can see the results and they look great but interested to hear how its done


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

TREG said:


> Just seen this thread.
> 
> Can you explain how you exactly you set it up and use it as I've never heard of anything like it I don't think?!
> 
> I can see the results and they look great but interested to hear how its done


Very simple, you just stick the filter between the tap and the hose. All the water comes out the tap, is forced through the filter and then out the hose to the pressure washer/spray gun etc.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

kindai said:


> Very simple, you just stick the filter between the tap and the hose. All the water comes out the tap, is forced through the filter and then out the hose to the pressure washer/spray gun etc.




So not much use with the old bucket and mitt then?:chuckle:


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

TREG said:


> So not much use with the old bucket and mitt then?:chuckle:


Well the idea is you use the filtered water to rinse off the suds, and get zero water marks without the need to hand dry.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

kindai said:


> Well the idea is you use the filtered water to rinse off the suds, and get zero water marks without the need to hand dry.




Great idea.
I do have a jet washer but it's easier just to get the bucket and mitt out than mess around setting it up.

I suppose by the time I've wiped the drying marks away it would be quicker to use this.

Would the filter sit over an outside tap?


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

I use this, touchless drying and is loads of fun

Airforce master blaster


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

TREG said:


> Great idea.
> I do have a jet washer but it's easier just to get the bucket and mitt out than mess around setting it up.
> 
> I suppose by the time I've wiped the drying marks away it would be quicker to use this.
> ...


Easily, it doesnt weigh much even when full of water.


----------

